# IBS ( C/D ) support group anyone from India?



## vjsingh8888

If anyone from India is suffering from IBS, please reply, maybe we can help each other.


----------



## vinod123

hi


----------



## shubham2911

Hey


----------



## shubham2911

Text at 8755698152.. whats app


----------



## gopalgehlot

Hi, 
Please suggest me solution for ibs-d on my what's app no.
9098300632


----------



## Akn1965

Hi,
I'm also from India.I have been su

ffering from ibs-d.
MY EMAIL ID [email protected]


----------



## Kenny

Hello ,

Any indians still pursuing this thread ?


----------



## Garg

vjsingh8888 said:


> If anyone from India is suffering from IBS, please reply, maybe we can help each other.


----------



## ayesha.ashfaque0505

Hi ,37F suffering from ibs d,not had proper diagnosis but i am seeing some food is triggering my diarreah and making it worse.


----------

